# Meatloaf Recipes



## svk (Feb 3, 2016)

I kind of throw whatever I have in. Eggs, pepper, breadcrumbs, salt or garlic salt, chopped onions. A little heavier on the seasonings if it's venison burger. Kids love it. I eat it with spicy ketchup or hot sauce. 

Let's hear modifications you have to a classic staple.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

*meatloaf sandwich:*

bread, toasted or untoasted
any recipe meatloaf
mayo
S&P to taste

optional:
lettuce
slice tomato
dash extra ketchup


----------



## srb08 (Feb 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *meatloaf sandwich:*
> 
> bread, toasted or untoasted
> any recipe meatloaf
> ...


That's just about as good as a sandwich gets!


----------



## mesupra (Feb 15, 2016)

I recommend you put half the mix in the pan add a layer of sliced coppers sharp cheese then the rest of the mix. The hour molten cheesy center really finishes it off nicely


----------



## A10egress (Feb 18, 2016)

hot meatloaf gets GRAVY, lots of it... cold meatloaf gets mayo and tobasco on white bread


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 18, 2016)

A10egress said:


> hot meatloaf gets GRAVY, lots of it... cold meatloaf gets mayo and _tobasco_ on white bread



i'll go for 2 out of 3. that usually workx... lol


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Das Loaf
6oz garlic croutons
1cup whole milk
1/2t black pepper
1t chili powder
1t dried thyme
1 med onion
1 large carrot
3 cloves garlic
1lbs ground beef
1lbs ground pork
1 egg

Glaze
½ cup catsup
1 t cumin
1 t Worcestershire sauce
1t hot sauce (franks or Tabasco)
1T honey

Grind croutons to crumbs in a food processer and soak in milk. It will take a couple of minutes but the crumbs will absorb all of the milk. Grind carrot, onion, garlic in food processor till very fine mush. Mix processed veggies, croutons, meat, egg, black pepper, chili powder and thyme in large bowl till homogonous. Pack mix in 10” loaf pan and turn out loaf onto a parchment lined baking sheet. Cook at 325F in oven till internal temp reaches about 160F. Combine glaze ingredients and brush on loaf as it cooks.

Notes* You can increase the amount of carrots and onions in the recipe if you want more veggie. You can also add bell peppers or hot peppers. You can use any bread for the panade but fresher bread will need less milk. You will also need to add some salt if you dont use croutons. You can use buttermilk in place of the whole milk for the panade which is wicked good. If you are lazy and don’t want to glaze the loaf just mix the glaze ingredients into the loaf. You can make this recipe gluten free with gluten free bread crumbs. You can use any shape mould if you don’t have a loaf pan. You can use the above recipe to make meatballs. Just mix all of the ingredients together (glaze included) and shape into balls.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 18, 2016)

Make your favorite meatloaf wrap in bacon then put in smoker at 250 till temp. Ahhhh smoked meatloaf!


----------



## benp (Sep 21, 2016)

bowtechmadman said:


> Make your favorite meatloaf wrap in bacon then put in smoker at 250 till temp. Ahhhh smoked meatloaf!



I've been wanting to try that!!!!

I love meatloaf.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 22, 2016)

svk said:


> A little heavier on the seasonings if it's venison burger.



We pretty much don't make meatloaf unless it's half and half venison and ground beef. Perfect amount of moisture.


----------



## mark2496 (Nov 10, 2016)

Alright, I live alone and like to make big meals on sunday so when I get home after work its just a matter of heating something up. 
This is one of my standbys:

5-6 lbs of elk burger
1 to 1 1/2 cups of bread crumbs or cracker crumbs
6 eggs
1 can of tomato sauce (sometimes more)
maybe a quarter cup white wine (not a big wine fan so a little goes a long way for me)
2 medium diced onions
1 diced green pepper
some chopped parsley if I have it
a good splash of worchestershire sauce
about 2 good cloves of crushed garlic
Italian seasoning
salt and pepper
sometimes I mix in some mozzarella cheese

Mix all that up and put it in a big meatloaf pan

Than I mix the rest of the 2nd can of tomato sauce in a bowl and mix in some mustard, a splash of white wine, a clove of crushed garlic, salt, pepper and sometimes some more italian seasoning. Once its mixed pour about half on top of the meatloaf, after its baked for a half hour or so pout the rest on and finish baking.


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2017)

Thinking I may do a half venison/half beef or pork meat loaf later this week.

I am tempted to either top it with bacon or add chopped bacon to the meat mixture.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 4, 2017)

svk said:


> I am tempted... bacon


Just do it my man!


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2017)

I have been tempted to make some maple bourbon bacon candy too. Maybe do up a couple of pounds at once.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 4, 2017)

I made so much bacon this fall. I'll throw it in anything. My lady's boss makes a mean chocolate chip banana bread. This week same bread will be loaded with my hickory smoked bacon that she'll candy.

OK. Back to meatloaf!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Dec 4, 2017)

*Ingredients:*

3/4 cup milk

2/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs

2 teaspoons dried minced onion

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon rubbed sage

1 1/2 pounds ground beef

1/4 cup ketchup

2 tablespoons brown sugar

1 teaspoon ground mustard

1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

*Directions:*

*1.*

In a large bowl, combine the first six ingredients. Crumble beef over mixture and mix well (mixture will be moist.) Shape into a round loaf; place in a 5-qt. slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 5-6 hours or until a meat thermometer reads 160 degrees F.

*2.*

In a small bowl, whisk the ketchup, brown sugar, mustard and Worcestershire sauce. Spoon over the meat loaf. Cook 15 minutes longer or until heated through. Let stand for 10-15 minutes before cutting.

_ **We removed 2 eggs from the ingredients due to egg allergies in the family._


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 5, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> I made so much bacon this fall. I'll throw it in anything. My lady's boss makes a mean chocolate chip banana bread. This week same bread will be loaded with my hickory smoked bacon that she'll candy.
> 
> OK. Back to meatloaf!



you might want to put some of that bacon in some of these.............

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/maple-bacon-cupcakes-2124918

"Warning!" these cupcakes are completely addictive and eating 3 or more in one sitting is likely


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd love to see your guy's bacon recipes...I have made it once and was very happy with how it turned out. Wife has been bugging me to get another pork belly to make more bacon.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2017)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'd love to see your guy's bacon recipes...I have made it once and was very happy with how it turned out. Wife has been bugging me to get another pork belly to make more bacon.


Drive to store
Pick out best looking bacon at best price
Pay for bacon

I would love to make bacon too, but do not have the facilities to do it yet.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2017)

I was thinking I might make a standard venison and beef meatloaf and then lay strips of bacon over it. Cook the loaf till it's about medium rare and then drain fat and throw it in the broiler till the bacon is crisp.

I bought 4.5 lbs of burger tonight so once I mix it with ground venison I should have enough to do a meatloaf, a pressure cooker batch of chili and maybe some meatballs too. Or maybe I'll buy a tube or two of spicy pork to mix in the meatballs.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 5, 2018)

I recently asked my wife to add some chopped sun dried tomatoes in oil to her meatloaf recipe. It was a nice addition to the other ingredients.


----------

